# ويكيليكس...حيلة سياسية أمريكية جديدة



## ابن سينا (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ويكيليكس وفي اللغة الإنكليزية "Wikileaks",وتعني تسريبات الويكي والتي تعني "باص" أي أن العبارة تعني "تسريبات الباص".
ويقصد بها تسريب الوثاثق السرية الأمريكية من خلال النت,والجهة التي قامت بنشر هذه الوثائق 
أطلقت على نفسها "Wikileaks"وهي عبارة عن منظمة غير ربحية عالمية تقوم بنشر الوثائق المحجوبة عن الناس,وهذه الوثاق تأتي من جهة مجهولة,والمنطمة عبارة عن مشروع للصحيفة "شروق الشمس",The Sunshine Press,وبعد عام من إنطلاقها 12/2006 أعلنت عن إمتلاكها أكثر من 1.2 مليون وثيقة,وذلك في 11/2007.
وقد عرفوا القائمين عليها أنهم من المعارضة الصينية وبعض الرياضيين والمبرمجين من أمريكا وتايوان وأوربا واستراليا وجنوب إفريقيا,ولم يفصح أحدهم عن هويات هؤلاء المؤسسين.ومديرها العام الأسترالي جوليان آسانج الناشط والفعال في مجال الإنترنت الأسترالي,والذي صرح وعبر عن نفسه أنه:"القلب والروح للمنظمة".
وجوليان آسانج الأسترالي المولد كان قد أتهم في قضية أخلاقية_إغتصاب وتحرش جنسي_ في السويد,وطولب للمثول أمام المحكمة(وهذه لجعل الطعن فيه أسهل وأقوى).
أهم أعمالها حتى عام 2010:
1.في 12/2006 نشرت أول وثيقة وهي عبارة عن قرار أغتيال رسميين في الحكومة موقعًا من قٍبا الشيخ حسن طاهر أويس (صوماليا).
2.وفي 8/2007 نشرت صحيفة الغاردن اللندنية في صفحاتها الأولى حوب الفساد والرشوة في عائلة الرئيس دانييل أراب موي ,وقد صرحت الصحيفة أن مصدر معلوماتها "ويكيليكس".
3. وفي 11/2007 نشرت نفس الصحيفة اللندنية وثيقة كشفت فيها عن سور تطبيق معاملات المعتقلين في السجون الأميركية, وقد أنكر الجيش الامريكي هذا الخبر.
4. وفي عام 2008نشرت وثيقة تدين فيها أنشطة غير قانونية للبنك السويسري "جوليوس باير" في جزر كيمان.
5.وفي 1/2009 بدأت في نشر التقارير الداخلية لهيئة الأمم والتي زادت عن 600 وثيقة , و60 وثيقة كانت تحمل"سري للغاية".
هذه الوثائق لم تكن لتثير أحد أو أن تقلق جهة معينة , والحقيقة أن هذه الوثائق لم تكن سرًا على كثير من المحللين السياسيين وحتى عامة الناس.
ولكن الأمور بدأت تنحو نحوًا أخر بعد أن بدأت في نشر مراسلات الدوائر الحكومية الأمريكية,وخاصة المراسلات بين الخارجية الأمريكية وبين سفاراتها في شتى بقاع العالم.
وقد حظي الموقع باهتمام كبير في أبريل/ نيسان الماضي، بعد نشره تقريرا مصورا يظهر طائرة هليوكبتر أمريكية وهي تهاجم مجموعة من العراقيين المدنيين وتقتلهم، وكان من بينهم صحفيان يعملان في وكالة رويترز للأنباء.
طبعًا تكلم كثير من الناس عن كيفية حصول هذه المنظمة على هذه المعلومات ,ولبيان أن هذه خدعة وحيلة سياسية أمريكية وأن أمريكا هي التي وراء هذه التسريباات:
1.طبيعة المعلومات وخاصة المراسلات بين دوائر الدولة "المحترمة" لا تكون بالضرورة إلكترونية أي أنها ترسل على صيغة إيميل أو رسالة ألكترونية عادية,وعلى فرض ذلك فإن الشبكة العنكبوتية التي تربط هذه الدوائر فيما بينها فيها ما يسمى سيبر نت"Cyber net",وهو عبارة عن أرشفة إلكترونية ذات مستويات ,وكل مستوى له أعضاؤه الذين يدخولون علىيه بواسطة كلمة سر لا يعرفها غيره,وكل مستوى له درحنه السرية,وعلى هذا فمن السهولة أن يتعرف على الذي دخل ذلك المستوى.
2.كل أنظمة الأرشفة الإلكترونية تتبع برنامج حماية يطلق عليه "نظام التنبيه المبكر" وهذا من شأنه أن يخبر المسؤول "Administrator"عن هذا المستوى أن فلانًا من الأعضاء قد دخل وتاريخ دخوله وأين دخل وماذا فعل بالمعلومة.
3.كل الدوائر الحكومية وحتى الهاملة منها يكون داخلها كاميرات تصوير ,وهذه تصور كل شخص يدخل أو يخرج ومن خلال نظام المتابعة يمكن التعرف على الداخل.
4. قيل عن احتمالات إختراق إلكترونيًا,وهذه لا يكون إلا بطريقين أولهما:الإختراق الخارجي وهذا الإحتمال بعيد جدًا لما سبق وذكرت من أساليب الحماية,أو يكون برضى وعلم المسؤول"Administrator",وهذا يعني أن أمريكا أرادت الإفصاح والكشف عن هذه المعلومات,وسوف أبين وجهة نظري في هذا لاحقًا.
وثانيًا: الإختراق الداخلي أي أن الأختراق تم من داخل تلك الدوائر أو عن طريق أحد أعضاء المستوى المعين,ويتم ذلك إما بنسخ المعلومة على ذاكرة متنقلة أو إرسالها مباشرة إلى الجهة المعنية,وهذه أيضًا لا تكون إلا بعلم المسؤول .
وأما الأسباب التي تجعلني أقول برضى أمريكا وموافقتها على نشر هذه النعلومات:
1.تفاهة المعلومات المنشورة وعدم سريتها التامة,ومن ذلك ما قيل عن مراسلات السفارات للخارجية الأمريكية عن ألقاب أعطيت لرؤساء دول أو عن عاداتهم وطريقة رقصهم وغنائهم وما شابه ذلك.
2.استعمالها كوسيلة ضغط على بعض الرؤساء من باب التحذير أي أنظروا لدينا كل شيء عنكم وحتى طريقة رقصكم وكلامكم وألقابكم وختى خصائص حياتكم.
3.جعل العامة تثق بتلك المنظمة وتقوم بعدها بنشر بعض الوثائق الكاذبة من خلالها كي تصدقها العامة,فتأخذها كمسلمات.
4.خلق واقع جديد تلتهي به العامة والخاصة أيضًا من أجل تمرير ما هو أعظم وأشد أثرًا,والأيام سوف تُظهر هذا.
5.قد يكون القصد منها أيضًا إظهار سوء تصرف الإدارة الأمريكية السابقة بقيادة الرئيس السابق بوش وحزبة الجمهوري,وخاصة أنه لم تظهر حتى الآن وثيقة واحدة منذ عهد تسلم أوباما الرئاسة.
وإليكم لعض ما يسمى" وثائق سرية" لتروا عوارها وتفاهتها,وهي ليست بالسرية كما يدّعون:
فقد كشفت الوثائق الدبلوماسية الأميركية السرية التي نشرتها ويكيليكس عمق الازدواجية الأخلاقية التي يتخلق بها بعض قادتنا السياسيين، وبعدهم عن النزاهة والصراحة مع شعوبهم:
1 فهذا الرئيس اليمني يطالب الأميركيين بثمن مالي مقابل قبول مواطنيه من أسرى غوانتانامو، رغم أنه يتظاهر أمام شعبه بالنضال من أجل إطلاق سراحهم، وهو أيضا يعلن أن قواته هي التي تقتل مواطنيه المتهمين بالانتماء للقاعدة، حفاظا على سمعة الحكومة الأميركية التي ترسل طائراتها من غير طيار لاغتيالهم في اليمن، ويقول إن ما يهمه هو منع تهريب السلاح إلى اليمن، أما تهريب خمر الويسكي فلا مانع "شرط أن تكون من النوع الجيد" حسب تعبيره. 
2 وهذا وزير الداخلية الكويتي يطالب الأميركيين بإلقاء المعتقلين الكويتيين في غوانتانامو في منطقة الحرب بأفغانستان، لعل الموت يستأصلهم هناك، فيستراح منهم، بينما كان الموقف الرسمي المعلن لحكومته –ولا يزال- هو المطالبة بإعادة أولئك الأسرى إلى بلادهم. 
وقد كشفت الوثائق عن جوانب الفساد والبطر لدى بعض قادة الدول الإسلامية، حتى الفقيرة منها التي التهمتها الحروب، وامتهنت الحاجة فيها إنسانية الإنسان:
1. فالرسائل السرية التي بعثتها السفارة الأميركية من موسكو تتحدث عن حضور الرئيس الشيشاني الموالي لموسكو، حفل عرس لنجل أحد أصدقائه، حيث رقص السيد الرئيس بعصاه المذهبة، ثم أهدى خمسة كيلوغرامات من الذهب الخالص للعروسين، وأمطر الراقصين والراقصات بسُحب من الدولارات.
2 .أما رسائل السفارة الأميركية في كابل فتتحدث عن نائب الرئيس الأفغاني وهو يحمل 52 مليون دولار نقدا في مطار بالإمارات العربية المتحدة، كما تتحدث عن شقيق الرئيس الأفغاني ومتاجرته بالمخدرات جهارا نهارا. 
ومن جوانب النفاق السياسي تحريض بعض قادة الدول العربية في السر حلفاءهم الأميركيين والإسرائيليين على تدمير إيران، وهم يتزاورون و"يتباوسون" في العلن مع القادة الإيرانيين، ويطلقون التصريحات عن الأخوَّة الإسلامية وحسن الجوار. لكنهم القادة أنفسهم الذين بذلوا الغالي والنفيس في تدمير العراق وإيران من قبل في حرب السنوات الثماني، ثم في تدمير العراق بالحصار الغاشم ثم الاجتياح المدمر: 
1. فملك السعودية يطالب الأميركيين بـ"قطع رأس الأفعى" قاصدا إيران.
2.وولي عهد الإمارات يصف الرئيس الإيراني بأنه هتلر.
3. وملك البحرين يحذر من أن ثمن بقاء البرنامج النووي الإيراني أفدح من ثمن تدميره.
فأي سرية في هذه التفاهات؟؟؟فكل خبر من هذا قد تناقلته الصحف والجرائد العالمية وحتى العربية...فارحموا عقولنا.


----------



## علي حسين (10 ديسمبر 2010)

> .خلق واقع جديد تلتهي به العامة والخاصة أيضًا من أجل تمرير ما هو أعظم وأشد أثرًا,والأيام سوف تُظهر هذا.


 
اوافقك بكل حرف قلته في مقالك اخي الكريم ابن سينا.
وما اقتبسته هو الهدف الحقيقي حسب رايي المتواضع.


> جعل العامة تثق بتلك المنظمة وتقوم بعدها بنشر بعض الوثائق الكاذبة من خلالها كي تصدقها العامة,فتأخذها كمسلمات.


 
وهذا اخطر ما في الامر حسب رايي المتواضع.

ويا ليت قومي يعلمون .
جزاك الله خير الجزاء... وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## جهادي ملثم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*القاعده وويكيليكس,,لكى لا ننخدع فى المرحله التاليه فننقلب على احبائنا وتاج رؤوسنا !


**الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى اله وصحبه ومن تبع هديه .

انها ليست نظريات , بل انها احتمالات قائمه شبه مؤكده , يدعمها ماض وتاريخ اسود لاعداء الدين , مملوء بالمكر والخداع , سخروا له بلايين الدولارات , وطابور طويل من العملاء من ابناء جلدتنا الذين يتحدثون بالسنتنا , اخطرهم علينا وعلى ديننا الذين لبسوا جلود الضان , فدخلوا بيننا وكانهم مناصرين للحق وللجهاد , حتى وثقنا بهم واطمئنت قلوبنا لهم , فعادوا ليطعنوا فى الجهاد والمجاهدين , متوارين خلف رصيدهم من هذه الثقه , متظاهرين بحب الجهاد والمجاهدين , يدسون سمهم الزعاف بين طيات اقوالهم .

كما سخروا لذلك سطوه اعلاميه منقطعة النظير , لم يحدث مثلها من قبل فى تاريخ البشريه , مع سطوه امنيه تساندها , لم تخلو من ابشع انواع الظلم والاضطهاد والتجبر , لاخراص اى صوت ايا كان , يحاول القاء ولو ضوء بسيط على خداعهم وظلمهم , فى نفس الوقت الذى يدعون فيه حرية التعبير , والراى والراى الاخر , بلا ادنى مستوى من الخجل او الحياء .

لمن لايعلم ولمن يعلم ويدعى انه لا يعلم , فان الاسلام والمسلمين لهم النصيب الاوفر , ان لم يكن الاوحد , فى خطط المكر والخداع التى يجهزونها , وللقاعده النصيب الاوفر فيما يخططون له , ليس لخطورتها العسكريه فقط , وانما فى المقام الاول لخطورة القاعده الايدلوجيه , التى تقف عائقا وسدا منيعا امام مخططاتهم واطماعهم , لرصيدها الكبير المتنامى بين عامة المسلمين , والذى يغذيه تنامى لغة الظلم والعماله من جانب الاعداء وتابعيهم من ابناء جلدتنا .

وهم فى سبيل القضاء على القاعده التى يتعبرونها رمزا للجهاد فى هذا العصر الحديث , تهاوت امامه باقى الرموز , فانهم يسخرون اقوى واكبر الطاقات العلميه والخبرات عندهم وارفعها على جميع الاصعده .

والمتابع للتطورات التى صاحبت ويكيليكس يجد انها بدات بتسريبات لحقائق , تدين قيادات ومسؤولين , وتروى احداث ووقائع (كنا نعلمها مسبقا والفرق الوحيد اننا لم نكن نملك كل تفاصيلها) .

اذن فالصوره التى ارادوها لنا تعبر عن ضمير حى من عندهم , اراد ان يساندنا ويساند قضايانا , فكشف لنا بعض من حجم الظلم والخداع والتواطؤ الذى كانوا عليه وشاركهم فى ذلك حكامنا ومسؤلينا .

ولاكمال الصوره بدات عملية التلميع , باظهار الغضب من جانبهم لهذا التسريب , مع مطالبات بسجن او قتل صاحب ويكيليكس , ثم القبض عليه وربما تقديمه للمحاكمه , ورغم ان عمليات التلميع هذه شبعنا منها وعندنا منها الكثير فى ماض مملوء باسماء ومنظمات ودول , الا ان الكثير ممن يستهويهم الجهل وادمنوا الضلال , بداوا يطبلون ويزمرون لهذه التسريبات واصحابها , وبداوا فى تقديس اصحاب التسريبات , كما بداوا فى النظر الى هذه التسريبات على انها كلام مصدق لا ياتيه الباطل من بين يديه .

وهنا مكمن الخطر وغاية مراد الاعداء فى المرحله الاولى لخروج التسريبات , وهو تهيئة العقل الاسلامى للقبول بالتسريبات والتعامل معها كحقائق مسلم بها ومصدقه , ثم تاتى مراحل اخرى لتسريبات اخرى فيها طعن واشارات بعمالة بعض رؤوس الجهاد والمجاهدين .

هنا تكون العقليه الاسلاميه قد تم تجهيزها وتهيئتها للقبول تلقائيا وبلا ادنى شك لكل ماتاتى به ويكيليكس وربما اخوات لها فى طريق المخاض القادم .

هنا وهنا فقط يستطيعون ضرب الجهاد والمجاهدين فى مقتل , وما اكثر المغفلين والعملاء بيننا , فنجد انفسنا بين عشية وضحاها وقد انقلبنا على سادتنا وتاج رؤسنا , الذين لم يبقى لنا من كرامه فى هذا العصر الا هم .

وهنا فقط لابد وان يكون هناك تعاون وتلاحم بين شيوخ الجهاد ومناصرى الجهاد والمجاهدين , لتوضيح الامور وكشف خداع الاعداء , واحباط مخططاتهم والاعداد لهذا مسبقا , لكى لانكون كما تعودنا دائما مدافعين لا مهاجمين , وننسى ان خير وسيله للدفاع هى الهجوم .

لقد احسنت قيادات تنظيم القاعده صنعا , بالسكوت عن التسريبات وعدم مدح فاعلها , رغم انها تصب فى مراحلها الاولى تماما فى صالح القاعده , وهذا ان كان فهو فى المقام الاول توفيقا من الله , لان خدعة استدراج القاعده برموزها وشيوخها , لتذكية التسريبات والقائمين عليها كانت وبلا شك ستنقلب عليهم عندما تاتى التسريبات فى مرحله لا حقه فتشكك فيهم او تطعن بهم .

دراسة تسريبات ويكيليكس وما جائت به ودراسة التواريخ , واسباب تاخر التسريبات , والتوقيت الذى جائت فيه التسريبات , وما هى اوجه الاستفاده منها ؟ وماهى الدول والاحداث المهمه والاخطر التى تغاضت عنها التسريبات ؟ لابد وان تلقى الضوء لمن يعى , ان هناك هدف رئيسى من وراء هذه التسريبات , وان الامر لم يكن ابدا من باب الصدفه ام من باب صحوة الضمير , فصحوة الضمير عندما تاتى بالتسريبات والحقائق , يجب ان تاتى بها كلها وعلى مستوى الجميع لا ان تنتقيها .*​



منقول من منتدى أنا المسلم بدون أي تعديل
والموضوع مكتوب بتاريخ الأمس
​


----------



## جزائري مسلم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

لست ادري ما الذي يمكن ان نسستفيده نحن المسلمون من هذه الوثائق ... الم تلاحظوا انها لاشعال العداوة بين الجيران اقرب منها الى محاسبة الامريكان فلعل امريكا متواطئة ...
لكن قد يكون الامر صحيحا اعني ان الاختراق امر وارد لكن المخترق لن يلبث ان تخترقه المخابرات و توظفه لمبتغاها هي .... اعني انها بعد ان تحصل الويكي على الشهرة فان الامريكان سيستولون عليها و يوظفونها لاغراضهم ... و الله اعلم على ان الطريقة التي احب اعتمادها في مثل هذه الامور المتشعبة هي موازنة المصلحة و المفسدة افضل ان اراها بعين التاجر من ان اراها بعين الطبيب النفسي و الله الموفق


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (11 ديسمبر 2010)

قراءة واعية لما يجري من الأحداث
ولكن المشكلة لا تكمن في "أزمة الوعي"، ولكن مشكلاتنا أنه لا يزال منا من لا "يعي الأزمة"

فنحن نأخذ أخبارنا وثقافتنا ممن يحاربنا، ونتداوى عند من يتمنى موتنا، فأنا لنا بالشفاء، وإنما دائماً هم يداوونا بالتي هي داؤنا، وذلك فقط لإبقائنا مرضى

ولكن أمة محمد لا تموت وإن مرضت


----------



## XxUAEKOxX (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخوي ^^

ويكيلكس في نظري هي كعكة مسمومة..

هنالك نوعين من المنظمات التي يمكن لها خدمتة مصالح الشر...

١- منظمة يتحكم فيها الشر

٢- منظمة لها مصالح خيرة يسايرها الشر و يتحكم بها من دون ان تدري

و ويكيليكس هي من النوع رقم ٢

و هذا النوع من المنظمات هو الافضل للشر لانهم لا يتحملون اي عواقب او آثار لاعمال هذه المنظمة

و في نفس الوقت لا يتعبون انفسهم بالعمل بل يجعلون غيرهم يعمل بدلا عنهم

و في نفس الوقت الناس يصدقون مثل هذه المنظمات لانها فالاساس بنيت لمحاربة الشر

و لكنها لا تعلم بان الشر قد سمم كعكتها الجميلة التي تقدمها للناس


----------



## Abo7ody (13 فبراير 2011)

فعلا هذا مايحدث ونحن العرب غافلون


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابن سينا 
وما اكثر حيلهم التي لا تنتهي 
موضوع جميل جدا لذلك ان كان بالامكان ارجو تثبيته لاخذ الحيطه والحذر 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

